# NEWBEE here...



## wizrulz (Mar 28, 2007)

hello members,

I might be a older member on digit forum but my first ever post in OPEN SOURCE....i have not ever used or posted here in any thread ...

i have searched forum for answers i want..but could get it...due to amazing seacrh engine ..... 

Look i have got SOLARIS 10 DVD shipped....but i know nothing....u can say i have to start from scratch....
I wanna how to instal it, any pre -requirements( soem site said it needs 4gb ram ).....
I wanna knoe where i can learn solaris?

See actually i wann do DBA oracle..adn for that wanna learn oracle db management on solaris...so can anybody guide me through for this too....

waiting for replies.....

MY CONFIG
AMD 3000+
512mb ram
120gb sata


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 28, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^I too got.But don't know "sud I use it or not??????"


----------



## mediator (Mar 28, 2007)

The only solaris user I know here is @yamaraj...u may PM him! Neways u can do ur stuff in linux too!


----------



## mehulved (Mar 28, 2007)

Solaris should run all right on your PC. No it doesn't required 4GB RAM. I wonder who said that and for what requirement.
Well I have myself not used solaris so can't say much but someone yesterday told me solaris needs 768MB of RAM for a good performance.
I don't think you will have much problems, I saw a demo of solaris, which ran on p4 3.0 GHz in vmware, on a machine which was running Vista with Aero effects on. 256MB of RAM was dedicated to solaris and it worked pretty smoothly with GUI.


----------



## Pathik (Mar 28, 2007)

yea... even i m waitin for some1 to temme whether its worth the install...
cos i already hav mandriva+suse+xp... i dont want to whak my hdd more...


----------



## mediator (Mar 28, 2007)

^Yea..even I'm thinking to try out something more when I'll have the time. I guess it will be *BSD on desktop instead on my VMWARE.


----------



## mehulved (Mar 28, 2007)

pathiks I already said, in the other thread. Solaris is a very nice OS but it's more geared towards server so far. And it doesn't have all that apps that linux has, so far. But, it's getting better.
If you just want a desktop OS then I wonder why did you even bother ordering solaris in the first place.


----------



## Pathik (Mar 28, 2007)

just cos i wanted to try it out... btw mehul are u planning to install it??


----------



## mehulved (Mar 28, 2007)

Yeah i will be buying a couple of DVD's today to clear out the iso's from my hard disk and make some space for solaris but alas can't give it much RAM


----------



## wizrulz (Mar 28, 2007)

even linux will do..i know nothing abt open source OS...

can anyone guide me thru to best/better linux and and things to go abt to learn it???


----------



## mediator (Mar 28, 2007)

There's nuthing as best linux! It all depends on with which distro u get used to! So Pic up any popular distro, install it and start using it! Afterwards when ur excitement will increase then u'll urself start digging deeper!


----------



## Pathik (Mar 28, 2007)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> even linux will do..i know nothing abt open source OS...
> 
> can anyone guide me thru to best/better linux and and things to go abt to learn it???


my noobish advice...
start wit opensuse10.2 or even better .. mandriva 07
tgo fc6 is my personal favorite...


----------



## wizrulz (Mar 28, 2007)

aha got the requirement..

*Minimum Hardware Requirements*
Proper installation of Solaris 10 requires a SPARC-based or x64/x86-based system with:

Minimum of 256 MB of physical RAM (or 512 MB for PXE  booting) 
Minimum of 2 GB of available hard drive space 
For SPARC platform-based processors, 250-MHz minimum 
For x64- or x86-based processors, 120-MHz minimum 
DVD or CD-ROM drive 

SOURCE


----------



## mehulved (Mar 28, 2007)

Yeah so your config should very well suffice. But, a friend told me that full install of solaris comes to around 8-9GB. So, if you plan on a full install atleast give 12-13GB cos you need a swap partition or some equivalent in solaris and also for data.



			
				pathiks said:
			
		

> my noobish advice...
> start wit opensuse10.2 or even better .. mandriva 07
> tgo fc6 is my personal favorite...


 ahh all rpm distros.


----------



## Pathik (Mar 28, 2007)

^^ well i said it was my NOOBISH ADVICE  .. Btw is solaris debian or rpm based??


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Mar 28, 2007)

Is Solaris a type of Linux ????


----------



## Pathik (Mar 28, 2007)

yepo


----------



## mehulved (Mar 28, 2007)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> Is Solaris a type of Linux ????


 Not at all



			
				pathiks said:
			
		

> ^^ well i said it was my NOOBISH ADVICE  .. Btw is solaris debian or rpm based??


 Sun OS



			
				wizrulz said:
			
		

> can anyone guide me thru to best/better linux


What's that? I dunno anything like better/best in linux.


			
				wizrulz said:
			
		

> and and things to go abt to learn it???


 Either install a linux distro or run knoppix live cd. And follow the stickies in this section. There are a lot of useful things there. tldp.org/guides.html has some great guides.


----------



## wizrulz (Mar 28, 2007)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> What's that? I dunno anything like better/best in linux.
> .



i also dunno so asking.. 


			
				tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Either install a linux distro or run knoppix live cd. And follow the stickies in this section. There are a lot of useful things there. tldp.org/guides.html has some great guides.



is there any type in this too??? adn where can i get it/download it as its free....???


----------



## mehulved (Mar 28, 2007)

There are too many types of linux. Just have a look around. There's a which linux thread running on the first page. There are a couple of links to linux distribution chooser's in the stickies. Read up on it and select a distro. If you are going to use a live cd, I'd recommend knoppix cos there's no match to it. But, live cd's are generally slower as they run from cd drive. But, there's no hassle of installing anything or messing anything up.
If you want to install linux then pick up any one whichever you feel like. All the major distributions are good. You can never know which one suits you unless you use it. If you ask different people you will get different answers. There's no common answer. People have different reasons to choose different distros. eg.
I like gentoo cos it let's me handle a lot of things manually and gives me control over what i want to go into my system and also I learn a lot more using gentoo. But, the fact that it needs to compile every single software,almost all actually, this puts off quite a few people. Also, many newbies find it too advanced for them. 
Likewise, there are people who like fedora core and use it a lot. But, I find it too bloated and slow for myself.
All the distros are the same, just the difference is that they're either based on source, debian or rpm or there are a few variants coming up lately. Check the stickies for more info on this. But, you shouldn't bother much about this thing at the moment.


----------



## mediator (Mar 28, 2007)

Knoppix is a leading linux distro that runs from cd itself very well! In linux its not the same as in windows where just for a few additional functionality and files they create different editions like home,server,ultimate...blablabla editions! In linux u have distros that identify the vendor. Leading vendors r redhat etc. But for each distro u have versions then that identify its release. In all of them u will have options for workstation install, desktop install or server install. U can install everything available on cd tooo. So u dont have different editions here like ultimate,home etc. Everything is in a distro and knoppix is an excellent live cd distro.
Knoppix Download


----------



## wizrulz (Mar 28, 2007)

what is debian and rpm???


----------



## mediator (Mar 28, 2007)

^Mahn u r asking too many questions! 
Read this *www.thejemreport.com/mambo/content/view/215/


----------



## mehulved (Mar 28, 2007)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> what is debian and rpm???


 Don't bother about it for now. There's a whole thread on it. You will understand it once you start using linux.


----------



## wizrulz (Mar 28, 2007)

do linux and win xp work properly??? anything i should knwo before installation???

will make a 20 gb partition for linux/solaris any??

anything more....


----------



## Pathik (Mar 28, 2007)

btw dont try knoppix.. Try whoppix... Its knoppix only but wit better multimedia support.. @phenom sorry 4 the wrong stupid post 

make a 1gb swap also


----------



## subratabera (Mar 28, 2007)

AFAIK, file systems of Solaris and Linux contradict with each other and it is very difficult to install Solaris and Linux(Windows) on a single PC. Solaris is much more mature OS than Linux and its basically used in top level servers. There are guides available to install Solaris with Windows or Linux but one should install Solaris on a PC with no other OS. BTW Solaris is much much more powerful than many other OSs. There are many features that make it unique. e.g. You can change your faulty hardware without turning off the computer(possible with SPARC architecture with multiple CPUs, RAMs etc...) and many such features make it a powerful server OS.

BTW, I also have the Solaris 10 DVD in my collection but not tried it yet .

Subrata Bera.


----------



## wizrulz (Mar 28, 2007)

@subratabera

please do share more knowledge u knwo abt linux/solaris.....

also u can guide me to resources on net u know......

wanna learn linux/solaris and yeah install on my pc too.....


----------



## mehulved (Mar 28, 2007)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> do linux and win xp work properly??? anything i should knwo before installation???
> 
> will make a 20 gb partition for linux/solaris any??
> 
> anything more....


 Just create a free partition of around 15-20GB. Don't create any filesystem on it. Most linux distros(btw forgot to tell, distro means distribution), can easily use up free space and create the required partitions. Dual boot with windows works fine.
Remember to install grub on mbr.


----------



## subratabera (Mar 28, 2007)

You can start your journey from here...(Solaris) or here...(Linux)


----------



## kalpik (Mar 29, 2007)

If you are new to opensource, i would suggest that you first try linux and then when you become comfortable, then try Solaris. As already mentioned, Solaris is a VERY powerful OS, so it can be a little overwhelming for you to start with. Try some of the easier distros, like Ubuntu, OpenSuse, FedoraCore (in order of my preference ). Head over to *www.distrowatch.com and read some reviews, and then you can decide for yourself!


----------



## Tech.Masti (Mar 29, 2007)

i am also new in open world, learing linux now ....  anyone tell me, Solaris  is free or paid??? have any live CD or not???


----------



## Pathik (Mar 29, 2007)

open solaris is free i think if u dont want any support.. And no live cds..


----------



## mehulved (Mar 29, 2007)

Tech.Masti said:
			
		

> i am also new in open world, learing linux now ....  anyone tell me, Solaris  is free or paid??? have any live CD or not???


 Solaris is paid, Open Solaris is free. Only difference between the two is Open Solaris doesn't have commercial support that Solaris has.



			
				pathiks said:
			
		

> open solaris is free i think if u dont want any support.. And no live cds..


 There's belenix which is a live cd based on Open Solaris *belenix.sarovar.org/belenix_download.html


----------



## aku (Mar 29, 2007)

btw whats the diff. between solaris 10 os and solaris express developer edition?


----------



## wizrulz (Mar 29, 2007)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Just create a free partition of around 15-20GB. Don't create any filesystem on it. Most linux distros(btw forgot to tell, distro means distribution), can easily use up free space and create the required partitions. Dual boot with windows works fine.
> Remember to install grub on mbr.



What is grub?? and how to install grub on mbr?? basically i dunno what grub is ???

might be silly questions...but doubts r not small/big , silly/smart they there to be solved.......so please enlighten me members....


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 30, 2007)

GRUB stands for Grand Unified Boot Loader.
It allows you to dual boot windows with linux.

During the last phase of the installation of your linux distro it will ask you where to install GRUB.
Depending on your preference it can be either installed on your MBR(Master Boot Record) or a floppy.
Choosing MBR will give u the option to choose between the installed OS'es on your system.

Regards...
ray


----------



## Pathik (Mar 30, 2007)

dont worry abt all that.. Jus boot 4m a linux dvd nd follow the instructions..


----------



## wizrulz (Mar 31, 2007)

I dunno if this has been posted in this section...but i found it use full and wanna hear commenst from existing users abt this so posting here

*Red Hat Linux*

Strengths: 
Red Hat Linux is the most widely used Linux distribution used in the United States. 
Easy installation and easy use. 
Large support for different hardware 
New releases available relatively quickly which supports new hardware and new features.

Weakness: 
No longer free (though CentOS is a free clone). 

*CentOS*

See Red Hat Linux 

*Fedora *
Fedora is a proving ground for new technology that may eventually make its way into Red Hat products 

Strengths: 
Updated more often and contains new versions of software and supports newer hardware than Red Hat Linux. 

Weaknesses: 
The goal for this project is not stability, but newer technologies. 
Faster release cycle, which means upgrading more often. 

*Mandrake Linux *

Strengths: 
Easy installation which includes the ability to resize NTFS (Windows 2000 and Windows XP) partitions. 
Good for a home machine. 

Weaknesses: 
Not a good release for a server (not the right packages are included). 
Not as widely used as some other Linux releases. 

*Suse *

Strengths: 
Most widely used Linux distribution in Europe. 
Custom packages are available for specific market segments such as home office, enterprise servers, etc. 

Weakness: 
Suse uses rpm packages, but the filesystem layout is different than Red Hat Linux so some packages you download may install files in locations that do not work under Suse. 

*Debian *

Strengths: 
Easiest to add, remove, and update packages. 
Easiest to upgrade to a new distribution. 
You can upgrade software without rebooting. 
Probably the most stable, solid, tested releases. 

Weaknesses: 
Not as easy to administer for first-time users 
Text-only installation (not GUI/windows based). 
New releases do not come out nearly as often as other major Linux releases. Consequently, sometimes newer hardware and software is not included. 

*Knoppix *

Strength: 
Knoppix is a version of Linux that is run completely from the CD!
That means you can put the Knoppix CD into your windows system, boot the Knoppix CD, and "test drive" a Linux system, without changing anything on your existing disk drive(s). It is definiltey worth checking out. 

Weaknesses: 
Your system needs 96 MB of RAM in order for the window system to work (otherwise you'll stay in text mode). 
Knoppix supports a lot of hardware configurations, but not all. With most versions of Linux, if you have unusual hardware, you can usually download and install drivers for the unusual hardware. However, with Knoppix running completely from the CD, adding new drivers is not usually practical. 

*Turbolinux 
*
Strengths: 
The most widely used Linux distribution in Japan and throughout Asia. 
Most focused on clustering technology, high availability/fail over, etc. 

Weakness: 
Not as easy to use as some of the other Linux distributions. 


*Slackware *

Strengths:
Stable and proven. Slackware has been around longer than most versions of Linux. 
Also works well on older and slower hardware. 

Weakness: 
Not as easy to install and configure for new people to Linux. Installation and configuration is command-line based rather than graphical user interface-based.

SOURCE


----------



## mediator (Mar 31, 2007)

> Fedora
> Fedora is a proving ground for new technology that may eventually make its way into Red Hat products
> 
> Strengths:
> ...


I'm on fedora 5 without any updates ever since I installed it. I dunno about the goal but I'm yet to experience any stabilty issues!


----------



## mehulved (Mar 31, 2007)

Debian has a GUI installer with the next release, it's rumoured to be releasing in a day or two but doesn't seem it will.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Mar 31, 2007)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Solaris is paid, Open Solaris is free. Only difference between the two is Open Solaris doesn't have commercial support that Solaris has.
> 
> There's belenix which is a live cd based on Open Solaris *belenix.sarovar.org/belenix_download.html



thanks, i got my answer ....
*www.opensolaris.org


----------



## wizrulz (Apr 1, 2007)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Debian has a GUI installer with the next release, it's rumoured to be releasing in a day or two but doesn't seem it will.




wo whats the FACT???


----------



## mehulved (Apr 2, 2007)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> wo whats the FACT???


 That the article is old.
*www.debianadmin.com/debian-etch-beta3-graphical-mode-installation-with-screenshots.html


----------



## aku (Apr 2, 2007)

@mehul.. solari requires 400m of ram for gui installation?


----------



## mehulved (Apr 2, 2007)

no idea, I still haven't got enough space to install solaris. Will do so this week.


----------



## wizrulz (Apr 6, 2007)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> no idea, I still haven't got enough space to install solaris. Will do so this week.



so did u installed it???


----------



## mehulved (Apr 6, 2007)

Nope, still got 300MB odd of slackware to upload, i will delete slackware DVD iso only after that. So, hopefully by sunday.


----------

